# Just In Time Debugger error to Vb6 application



## Pramodb (Nov 18, 2013)

Hello dear all,

Please suggest me the solution to the folluing error to my vb6 code when I am try to open main form in view object

An unhandled win 32 exception occured in vb6.exc [2468].Just In Time debugging this exception failed with the following error :No installed debugger has Just In time debugging enable
check the document index for Just In Time debugging error for more information.


----------

